# water drop affects, whats the process?



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Looking to do some subtle graphics on my brougham. Dont wanna do multi color but i want know how to make the water drops. Make the paint look wet. Not wet shinny but actual wet water marks or drops. Is it the same as doing marble? Post up some examples. Thnx.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Spray your base and then apply water via spray bottle or other means that accomplishes the same effect. Then spray a contrasting color on top of the water. You will have to spray with low pressure or stay away from the surface so your dont blow the water drops off. Let dry or use heat to spead the drying time. After dry coat with clear or move to a candy...... so on and so forth. Im sure the professionals on here will tweak what I said


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

I think there's a how to link on here too


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Ive been looking but havent found one.


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Spray your base and then apply water via spray bottle or other means that accomplishes the same effect. Then spray a contrasting color on top of the water. You will have to spray with low pressure or stay away from the surface so your dont blow the water drops off. Let dry or use heat to spead the drying time. After dry coat with clear or move to a candy...... so on and so forth. Im sure the professionals on here will tweak what I said


The base is a metallic silver and theyre not using any candy. Would the contrstast color work if they used a silver pearl or a marble? BTW, im not the painter so im just askin and gonna relay the info to the painter. Any pictures would help. What is this process called?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MEGAKRON said:


> The base is a metallic silver and theyre not using any candy. Would the contrstast color work if they used a silver pearl or a marble? BTW, im not the painter so im just askin and gonna relay the info to the painter. Any pictures would help. What is this process called?


 its pretty much what KAKALAK said but you spray the color from the side since you dont want that much of a wild paint I would use black or what ever other color your using on the patterns etc, you can also use two colors on opposite ends for example white to give you a light source and black or blue or red as your shadow. here is a video 



 and another


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Holly shit is it really that easy? Im a do 14 batteries and ill post up the pics when im done. Gona do the shit myself and give it a try.thnx for tha info.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MEGAKRON said:


> Holly shit is it really that easy? Im a do 14 batteries and ill post up the pics when im done. Gona do the shit myself and give it a try.thnx for tha info.


yes it is the hardest part is waiting for the water to evaporate


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> yes it is the hardest part is waiting for the water to evaporate


like watching grass grow :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> like watching grass grow :cheesy:


:scrutinize::biggrin:


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

I did skate board today with spray cans. Just wanted to get a feel for it. The effect worked but paint was shitty from the can. Gonna start preppin batts next week .lay down silver base then blast some big metal flake and atempt to do the water drops. Its my first paint job on anything.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont think you will be able to see the water drops on top of the the big flake but good luck , but just remember if your doing paint on plastic use bulldog on it first pluse if you use it doing water drops it helps the paint stick better on what ever surface your working on


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is some i did a little while ago


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i did it with kk over silver and sd flake but i havent done it with a black or white first then candy...


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

chef said:


> i dont think you will be able to see the water drops on top of the the big flake but good luck , but just remember if your doing paint on plastic use bulldog on it first pluse if you use it doing water drops it helps the paint stick better on what ever surface your working on


 Got the bulldog adhesive promoter. I figure i would use black toner one way. Then do white from opisite angle. Going to do a tester first and see. Might just do the heavy flake and just leave it.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MEGAKRON said:


> Got the bulldog adhesive promoter. I figure i would use black toner one way. Then do white from opisite angle. Going to do a tester first and see. Might just do the heavy flake and just leave it.


make sure you post pics:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's some I did awhile back over silver base with flake, kinda toned down the flake a bit but I used a regular gun. Next time I will try using the airbrush instead


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

i like!!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

801Rider said:


> Here's some I did awhile back over silver base with flake, kinda toned down the flake a bit but I used a regular gun. Next time I will try using the airbrush instead


Damn that looks really good!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> Damn that looks really good!


Thanks.


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, Didnt know it is that simple... will have to try it soon


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

same here.


----------

